
What to expect from the first coronavirus vaccines - rbanffy
https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-vaccine-what-to-expect-ab575615-a294-4127-ace3-fb0be3468085.html
======
rossdavidh
"The end of this global pandemic almost certainly rests with a vaccine."

Lost me right there. "...might rest" is about the furthest I would go. It's
entirely possible that, like most lethal viruses, it extracts its pound of
flesh and goes away on its own, long before we have a vaccine for general (7
billion people) use. In fact, that is probably MORE likely than a vaccine for
general use showing up before that happens.

